# Anyone used Red Devil Sealant on their Smokers?



## richjt92 (Sep 25, 2013)

After reading some of the stories about NSF Sealants and excessive chemical smells from using Permetex Ultra Red on their smokers I did some searching for alternatives.

I found Red Devil has a 600 degree Red and a 1000 degree Fireplace sealant.  I e-mailed the company asking if they could be used on smokers and got the following response:

-----------------------------------------
Hello Richjt92,

I understand that you need to seal your BBQ Smoker and are looking for an RTV Silicone that will work. We have two products that are intended for high temperature applications – neither of these products are listed for use in a food preparation area.

We have a high temp RTV 100% silicone that is rated at 600°F. It may not work on the fire box, especially in areas that will exceed its temperature limit. The SKU for the 10.1 oz cartridge is 08090I. Please review the 08090I Technical Data Sheet before deciding that this product will work for your application.

We also make a Fireplace and Stove repair sealant. This Water based Silicate product has a high temp rating of 1000°F. It adheres to many surfaces, including ceramic, steel and masonry. SKU 0466 is excellent for areas that will not be exposed to moisture. For this reason, we only recommend it for interior use. Please read the 0466 Technical Data Sheet and the instructions before use.

Thank you for contacting Red Devil, Inc. with your question.

Rick Billings
Red Devil, Inc.
Pryor, OK 74361
-------------------------------------------

I did ask about Chemical smells and this was the response:

-------------------------------------------
Hello Richjt92,

The 08090I will emit a vinegar like odor for about 24 hours after application as is typical for Room Temperature Vulcanization Silicones. You can use ventilation to quickly dissipate this odor during the cure time.

Regards,

Rick Billings
Red Devil, Inc.
Pryor, OK 74361
-----------------------------------------------

The sealant comes in standard caulk gun tubes and I was thinking on using the fireplace sealant on the firebox and the red sealant on the smoke stack of my OKJ Longhorn...I am sure that I will find uses for the rest of the tube.  The 600 degree sealant goes for $10 and the 1000 degree sealant goes for $3 at Amazon.

Gig 'Em Aggies

Richjt92


----------

